# Trial Tutorial Links



## C-Row (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey, ich als Anfänger bin natürlich immer auf der Suche nach neuen Tutorials, was anderen Anfängern vermutlich ähnlich geht.
Nun außerdem Forum fände ich eine Linkliste sehr praktisch. Oder?

Also ich fang mal an:

Das IBC Wiki

biketrial.ch viele Tricks und auf Deutsch

Nicht viel, aber vielleicht der entscheidende Hinweis

Sehr viel, jedoch auf Englisch

Ebenfalls reichlich gefüllt aber auf Englisch

Viele Tricks mit Fotos [Englisch] 

Videos:
Think Bike Tutorial Playliste, der Klassiker

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt2JEnWT2Hc"]Mastering The Art of Trials with Ryan Leech - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKeuXzGFfHY"]Danny MacAskill how to: G-Turn - presented by digdeep no 4 of 4 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCNQTPSS9Rw&feature=relmfu"]Danny MacAskill how to 360 tyre tap - presented by digdeep no 3 of 4 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ5JferNTX8&feature=channel&list=UL"]Danny MacAskill how to: 360 - presented by digdeep no.1 of 4 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9rVyWbTZao&feature=channel&list=UL"]Danny MacAskill how to: bump hop - presented by digdeep no.2 of 4 - YouTube[/nomedia]

_@To-bi-bo: Ich habe deine Links oben eingefügt, danke!_

Gibt's noch weitere Links? Vielleicht auch welche für's Streettrialen. Irgendwelche Kunsttricks, vielleicht auch BMX Tutorials, die auch auf dem Trial Bike möglich sind.


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt2JEnWT2Hc"]Mastering The Art of Trials with Ryan Leech - YouTube[/nomedia] hat mir oft geholfen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKeuXzGFfHY"]Danny MacAskill how to: G-Turn - presented by digdeep no 4 of 4 - YouTube[/nomedia] Das ist eins von 4 Videos von Danny, allerdings schon Techniken für Fortgeschrittene!
Ansonsten sind die Think-Bike-Tutorials auch sehr gut..
An weiteren Übungsvideos bin ich aber auch interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (29. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## oztafan kolibri (29. Februar 2016)

Halt auf französisch - erklärt sich aber von selbst...

http://www.rushway.fr/index.php/technique/#Les Bases

Rest der Seite ist auch recht informativ, z.B. die Sektionsbau - Anregungen

http://www.rushway.fr/index.php/discipline/pratique/fabriquer-une-zone-de-trial/#.VtSGINC5PVI

... und natürlich der Altmeister "surfcoast" (Chapeau für den Herrn!) mit seiner Videoserie "I wonna be a trial biker" 1 - 33 (?)






besonders erwähnenswert Folge 33 mit der Ziege auf der Schulter


----------

